# visa situation-with partner



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

My partner and I are from the UK, he is in SA at the moment of a 3 month at a time work permit but is in the process of getting a different work permit/visa as he has taken a permanent job there. I will be moving over to join him the summer but we are unclear of what would be best for my visa. I don't plan to try at find work straight away but would like that choice later (I'm a primary school teacher).
As we are not married yet (wedding booked in UK for 2015) we were wondering if this would cause us problems? We have been living together for a number of years and have evidence for this however have heard that we should consider getting married before I move over to make things easier in terms of my visa. 
Any advice on this would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what a "3 month at a time work permit" is - sounds like a bit of false information or "actually working on a holiday visa" there. Nevertheless, you can apply and obtain what we would call an Accompanying Life Partner Permit. You may then stay with your Life Partner in South Africa. But if you wish to work later, you have to apply for a Work Permit in your own right.

How long have you been together?


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

He works for a international company that moves him around various countries therefore can only work in SA at the moment for 3 months or stay in SA for 3 months at a time but as he is taking SA employment his work permit will change. We have been together for 8 years. I know I will need to seek a different visa if I wish to work. I am just wondering if not being married makes any difference.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

What exact permit does he have right now?


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly. It is getting changed anyway. what I am wondering about is how easy the process for me will be considering we aren't married.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

What he has right now and what he is getting is very important to how you will be able to stay in the country. It's best you find out.


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think he will have a general work permit as far as I am aware.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, he is your partner, so please ask him to check the exact wording on his current permit. Without this, I cannot advise you.


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

There is no need for your rude tone. I'd rather not share the exact information with strangers on a forum. I thought I'd asked a pretty simple question and don't see the need for me to share what kind of permit. Surely you could advise for various work permit without having to know exact details.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

missb87 said:


> There is no need for your rude tone. I'd rather not share the exact information with strangers on a forum. I thought I'd asked a pretty simple question and don't see the need for me to share what kind of permit. Surely you could advise for various work permit without having to know exact details.


I don't think he meant to be rude. However, it is impossible to know how to advise you when the question sort of relates to your partners permit and not knowing what permit your partner is on. What the permit actually states is super important and as this is usually handwritten by Home Affairs it can differ quite considerably from one permit to the next.

If your partner is on a 'normal' work permit then I guess (Legal Man correct me if I am wrong) you would need to apply for a work permit in your own right, that is if you want to work. Otherwise, depending upon how long you intend to stay and if you do not want to work, you could always enter on a visitors permit (90) days which can be extended for a further 90 days (and I think you can extend it one further time after that) which would mean you can remain here for 6-9 months but as stated, you will not be able to work then.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

My tone is not rude. Maybe you misunderstood my meaning.

Your description of his permit confuses me. There is no such thing as a "3-month at a time" work permit.

Without the exact wording on the permit, I really cannot help you. To go through every work permit option here would take too long to write.

You don't need to share anything with anyone. But then you also cannot expect me to give the relevant advice.

So, I can advise you to phone any immigration lawyer company and ask your question over the phone - they will usually answer you straight away. Just bear in mind they will also ask the information I have above.

Good luck!


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't realise there were so many variations of one permit. 
His work will assist us in what we need to do, I was just interested in the likelihood of it being easier if we were married before I come over? I thought this would be a similar case whatever permit. I know about what I need to do to get work but that's not my concern at the moment. I will just be accompanying him initially.


----------

